# WOC & Myth lipstick



## aziajs (Dec 24, 2007)

Do any of you have pics of yourselves wearing Myth?  I am very curious to *see* how this looks on darker complexions.  I tried it on at a counter with Spice lipliner and Revealing lipglass and the finished product looked like Underage to me so I passed.


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay so I'm pretty pale and I don't have any pictures BUT I did just want to note that Myth is really a pink-based pale color, and with my olive-yellow Middle Eastern skin it clashes a lot so I never wear it by itself.  It does, however, look good underneath a pigmented lip gloss to change up the color a bit-so I would say Myth is tricky depending on your undertones and the look you're trying to achieve.

I know that doesn't really answer your question but I hope it helps you some!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

i think it's going to look really white (like concealer) but i am intrested to see pictures of WOC wearing it


----------



## lilchocolatema (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, Myth is almost pale.  Like, nude on an NW20 or NC20.  So if you are gonna wear it, use tons of gloss and tons of liner!!!  I found a post where I wrote about Myth, and I was like wtf was I thinking?? I wouldn't wear it personally, I'd opt for Fleshpot, Freckletone, Jubilee, Fresh Brew, Underplay or something of that nature.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 25, 2007)

I love Myth lipstick.  I wore it in a FOTD, posted here: http://specktra.net/f166/fotd-next-nothing-83441/

If you are of a darker complexion, I definitely recommend using it with the right lip liner and blending it in really well.


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

^^ OT, but Lipshock you have gorgeous skin!


----------



## Nox (Jan 9, 2008)

^ I totally agree!


----------



## lvgz (Jan 13, 2008)

myth doesnt look good by itself, but rocks if you use it with another lip product, no kid. it can make you look weird and washed out sometimes without a partner! i looove stripdown lipliner with myth, perfect pink-tan nude, even when im an nc35-40. myth with a lipgloss over it looks wonderful too. honestly, its not one of those colors you can just put on and leave your house with.. but its great as a lipbase.


----------

